# véritables avantages d'apple TV



## heydji (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens me renseigner sur les véritables avantages du boîtier d'apple TV ?
Il n'y a pas grand chose d'expliqué sur l'Apple Store.
Apple TV me semble assez cher pour ce qu'il fait étant donné que maintenant la majorité des téléviseurs sont wifi, offre une prise ethernet... et permettent de communiquer avec son ordinateur (en tout cas c'est le cas du mien).

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui pourront m'apporter des infos et savoir si ils sont satisfaits du produit et si celui-ci vaut encore le coup...


----------



## Toximityx (9 Août 2010)

Salut,

Tu auras plus d'informations sur le site du constructeur donc Apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/

Ou si tu désires un retour de quelqu'un l'utilisant je te conseille : L&#8217;Apple TV, une ultime démo ? Par Pascal Cardonna.

C'est l'avis d'un ami assez bien détaillé et complet 


*Note du modo :* Apple TV ?&#8230; Apple TV ?&#8230; Est-ce que ça aurait quelque chose à voir avec l'Apple TV ? Nan, je demande, parce que si c'est le cas et vu que c'est posté dans "Périphériques", je me demande bien à quoi sert le forum intitulé "Apple TV" 

On déménage !


----------



## heydji (10 Août 2010)

Salut Toximityx,

Merci pour la demo de ton pote, elle est très bien faite.

Alors c'est bien ce qui me semblait, en fait je viens d'acheter un televiseur sony bravia NX800 et il offre exactement tout ce que peut offrir une apple TV.


----------



## napalmatt (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Clairement, l'argument de vente de l'AppleTV est l'achat ou la location de film à regarder sur sa télévision. L'intérêt en France était donc très limité avant l'accès à un catalogue plus complet depuis quelques temps. Pour le reste, ce n'est donc qu'un disque dur (pas très gros en plus) dépendant de iTunes et d'un ordinateur maître, même si des solutions existent pour outrepasser ces limitations.
Ceci dit, il y a tout de même d'autres avantages, comme ne pas allumer sa télé et/ou son ordinateur pour écouter sa musique, ou bien encore contrôler sa musique depuis son salon avec son iPhone (ou autres trucs "i" de chez Apple). Je m'en sers que pour la musique, donc c'est vrai que je ne suis pas sensibilisé aux possibilités, ou non possibilité, liées aux films.


----------

